# Acura Skyline



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd sell it 2, its an abomination yuck!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

This guy put a hell of a lot of time into this car. Even thoes its something that its not, its still sweet as hell.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it's pretty damn impressive. The conversions are amazingly well-done, and overall it's a clean job. It's not what I would do with my 'teg if I had one, but I guarentee that he has won gangs of trophies. Judging by the FMIC, it looks like he's got the power to back up the look as well.

All-in-all, very well-done.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

thats a very nice conversion. yeah its a skyline on a honda but eh, whos cares looks coo whatever floats their boat. i woulda done a jdm type conversion myself


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

if im not mistaken i saw the same teg in san mateo a few weeks back.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

707nismo said:


> *thats a very nice conversion. yeah its a skyline on a honda but eh, whos cares looks coo whatever floats their boat. i woulda done a jdm type conversion myself *


JDM is definately the way to go. At Import Motion I saw a couple of 'Tegs with Prelude taillights and I fell in love. If I ever found my way into an Acura, it'd be JDM front, 'Lude rear for sure.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

does anyone know what he's running under the hood? engine wise


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*yuck*

that is the worst ass i've ever seen. the tail lights are weird lookin and they don't even line up to the rear quarter panel. and that's one ugly rear skirt. barf barf barf all over.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

She made it look a bit nicer from the last time it was in a thread.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5538&highlight=acura+skyline


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: yuck*



sno said:


> *that is the worst ass i've ever seen. the tail lights are weird lookin and they don't even line up to the rear quarter panel. and that's one ugly rear skirt. barf barf barf all over. *


Some widebodies are choppy, not smooth. If the owner had wanted the widebody to line up smoothy, he/she would have done it that way.

Ever seen the Signal S15? Its widebody is 'chunky' too.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice car with very nice work

Even if it is not your "style", you can not deny the time, effort, love and money that is dropped into that car.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I think that this guy poured his heart into this car. Actually I think that it amazing. Even though he has an intedgra, he dreams for a skyline and made one. Now he has just about the closet lookalike. How many people you know can afford an skyline. 

Engine:
11.8-liter B18C2, Garrett turbo, Blitz blow-off valve and turbonetics wastegate; sponn adjustable timing gear, custom crome piping


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *She made it look a bit nicer from the last time it was in a thread.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5538&highlight=acura+skyline *


whoa, thats the same one? they definetaly hooked it up since the last pics


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Even if it is not your "style", you can not deny the time, effort, love and money that is dropped into that car. *


Preach on preach on! 

Some peeps see stickers or an acura and automatically want to hate it. there is a time and a place for everything... im sure its not a track car. Its a show car, and a damn good one!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

that is way nice


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *whoa, thats the same one? they definetaly hooked it up since the last pics *


I could be wrong, but it looks like it has the same rims. And if you look at it, the seats and the rear light situation (not lining up) is on both cars.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

It would be soo easy to flush the quarter panel to the back. I think i could even do it with a little bondo (j/k) i have seen a better honda to skyline conversion though. There was this girl with a 98-02 body style 2 door accord with a conversion done soo well you would almost think it was a skyline if it wasn't for the length of it and the way it flows from the roof to the trunk. It was a V6 so much couldn't be done for the performance of it but i'll bet it has a comptech supercharger on it by now.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

actually that guy.. is a girl....
its in a recent magazine... NOPI Street Performance Magazine..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sethwas on 9-16-2002 said:


> *Hey,
> Personally I think the fenderwell extensions need to fit better and the tails should integrate with the quarter panel better. It looks to 'choppy'. With all the effort, whats it take to smooth out a few more gaps?
> 
> Seth *


even back then someone felt the same way. thanks seth, i agree with you completely.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *It would be soo easy to flush the quarter panel to the back. I think i could even do it with a little bondo (j/k) i have seen a better honda to skyline conversion though. There was this girl with a 98-02 body style 2 door accord with a conversion done soo well you would almost think it was a skyline if it wasn't for the length of it and the way it flows from the roof to the trunk. It was a V6 so much couldn't be done for the performance of it but i'll bet it has a comptech supercharger on it by now. *


i saw that too, but it was for sale on ebay.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *even back then someone felt the same way. thanks seth, i agree with you completely. *


and even way back then, I showed that that was the intended look....





sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Personally I think the fenderwell extensions need to fit better and the tails should integrate with the quarter panel better. It looks to 'choppy'. With all the effort, whats it take to smooth out a few more gaps?
> 
> Seth *


Ever seen the Signal S15?










It has the same "overhang" on the fenders. I think it looks fuckin' awesome! Not all widebody conversions "flow" with the body. Some are "choppy". 
It's cool if you don't like it, but I'm pretty sure that is the look he/she wanted.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i never said the signal 15 was ugly. i think it looks pretty bad ass too, sean. but the signal 15's "choppiness" isn't as bad, or noticable, as that skytegra.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

deception se-r said:


> *if im not mistaken i saw the same teg in san mateo a few weeks back. *


Yeh i believe its the same car, i went to the show too for HIN....the show was kinda lame but it was ok. I did see that car though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *i never said the signal 15 was ugly. i think it looks pretty bad ass too, sean. but the signal 15's "choppiness" isn't as bad, or noticable, as that skytegra. *


But I think that was what they intended. That is how is is supposed to look.

The back of the Signal S15 is just as choppy as the teg.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Is there a website for the Signal S15 I want to see more pics of that car then just that angle


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I found all these with a simple Google Search


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

nice work though its not the real thing


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Awesome can 1CLNB14 hook a brother up or what those are some good pics and thats a dope car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not a problem.

I do what I can......


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

thanks alot for making me feel worse about the fact that that baby was sitting in that store here in tampa for like 2 weeks and i didnt know....... THANKS! Thanks a damn lot! hahaha


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

come on guys this is nissanforums.com not www.hondawannabenissan.com ....what a waste of money...thumbs down..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, do you have anything posative to say???

Even though it is nissanforums, that does not make us all NissanNazi's. 
Hell, there are more nice Honda's out there than there are nice Nissans......

lets see some pics of your beautiful 94 B13 GTR!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS NICE!!!!!!! both cars look very well done and they both get PROPS for putting soo much time and money into the cars!!! and why is BRYDOOD94 bashing on every exterior mods I have seen his other reply's and they all say the same stuff!!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeah being a brand nazi is retarded I am getting so sick of people thinking one way everything goddamn there are so many other dope rides out there other than nissan everyone has something to contribute to the auto scene. If you only want to buy one brand that's fine but do not start trashing other brands because they have some nice shit as well.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Even if it is not your "style", you can not deny the time, effort, love and money that is dropped into that car. *


 ill definately give him props for the work, time, and money put into it, but im really not feelin it..........i saw it in a mag not too long ago...........


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

and i have nothing against teg's at all..............i would actually like to own one..............it just kills me when you see all these idiots running around with teg's that they ruined with 3ft high wings and gay lights all over the place


----------

